

I'm Very Interesting - johnbm
http://narcissvs.github.io/meh/interesting.html

======
verygoodyear
This is where I'd put my pithy, scorning response.

------
_crumbs
Thanks for the fun read, it made me smile on the bus and anything that
distracts my mind from the unfortunate souls I share this carriage with is a
welcome relief.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
> (...) anything that distracts my mind from the unfortunate souls I share
> this carriage with (...)

That's profound.

------
gbaygon
for the lazy:

"Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur." = "Whatever is said in Latin
sounds profound."

------
shadowrunner
I like cats.

